# Mistking nozzel help?



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Two out of my 14 nozzel heads I got a few weeks ago drip after the pump has stopped. All the nozzels work fine apart from the dripping. Have any of you experienced this?

Cheers Sean


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Can no one help???


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

where have you got the pump?


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> where have you got the pump?


Its on the floor mate


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Most will drip.

The 'non drip' in most nozzles sold by uk suppliers only work if pointing straight down.

Solutions:

1: Point straight down!

2: Upgrade to nozzles with a spring closure ball.
10 New Anti-Clog Misting Nozzles..Acetal Plastic Nozzle | eBay
Think its the red that I found best for non drip...

3: Mistking (or other) remote shut off valve. MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

also is dripping really a problem? mine will for 5 seconds or so after but it doesnt really effect performance


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You can also put a none return valve right before the nozzle. These require a certain amount of pressure to open, so once the pump goes off, the pipe is closed, meaning that the only water that can drip is from the nozzle itself and the tubing between the valve and the nozzle, which soon runs out.

Ade


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys :2thumb: mine seem to drip for about 10mins after the pump turns off, so I think the none return valve, is the best option


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Try a none return valve straight after the pipe comes out the pump. 
What config do you have, like make a quick paint drawing. So we can help more.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

KJ Exotics said:


> Try a none return valve straight after the pipe comes out the pump.
> What config do you have, like make a quick paint drawing. So we can help more.


That will only reduce noise when the pump first starts up bud (I know, I've done it), as it stops the water flowing back if the nozzles are higher than the pump. It's more costly, but more effective, to mount the none return valves either right before the nozzles, or at each level of the rack, that way there is a lot less tubing between valve and nozzle to drain out. You'd think that the valve by the pump would work, but in my experience it doesn't.

On a related note, I find that of all of the nozzles I have tried the Mistking ones drip the least.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a quick addition. Turns out the valve I had by my pump is faulty. I put it on a different system right inline with a nozzle that was too much lower than the rest of the vivs, so was dripping. It's still dripping, looks like I need a new valve. lol

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive found something out with my new mistking pump, dont know if you all know this but the pump doesnt need to be under the water container like the other misting pumps but if put above the water will actually suck the water up and then when it goes off it doesnt syphon any water so no dripping nozzles. I found out because my water tank was pretty much emptying through the nozzles after misting finished

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Good tip Richie. Wish I could do that, but both pump and tank are on the very top shelf of a rack, can't get any higher. lol Most the vivs on that system are fine, just the latest is dripping as it's much much lower than the others. Got a new check valve ordered.

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

My water tank is the same level as the top vivs and the pump was below it so every time it finished misting the bottom line of vivs that are a lot lower than the water tank and pump would just keep dripping due it it syphoning back, just put the pump higher and it works fine. Wish i knew this before i fitted a drainage valve to the bottom of my water tank though :bash: i could have put the water tank on the floor

Richie


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

From since ive moved the container as low as it will go im finding no more dripping:2thumb: now im not even using 1/4 of the water each day that I was. Result


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

seanmackie said:


> From since ive moved the container as low as it will go im finding no more dripping:2thumb: now im not even using 1/4 of the water each day that I was. Result


Good to hear. Hope you got the plug in tee in the end. 
I am having problems with the bulkhead from my water container that has started leaking, good job got a few spare.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I had to clear the bottom shelf and put new piping on mine so I could get the reservoir lower. The drip on the nozzle in the new viv was so bad it managed to go through about 10 litres of water in 1 day...

Stopped now thank goodness.

Ade


----------

